# Signature Bettas!



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm taking requests for little signature Bettas, like the ones in my signature and a few other members. It's been journal exclusive for a while, but after requests died down I figured I can make it a thread now. 

If you want them done, please post clear pictures of your Bettas. If you want their color done correctly a side picture is best. The limit for a row of Bettas is 7.

Its free, although I'll accept donations. Kidding. Mostly kidding.. I'm so broke x.x Post away if you're interested.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

I would love one done.

Here is Thunder.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Oi I won't mind paying if you have a price and a PayPal figured out. You might know I have an eighth boy now


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I noticed, the cello King (giant confirmed yet?). I wouldn't know what to charge really, I personally don't think they're worth anything. And my PayPal email is embarrassing xD


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Thunder done. Size options too. Let me know if you want it bigger or smaller. 
View attachment 782553
View attachment 782529
View attachment 782537
View attachment 782545


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks, bigger please


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

That's the biggest it can be without it auto resizing if you upload it to your signature. 
View attachment 782577


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Me next! (Or whenever)    Let me get picture of my girls, I'll have my sorority done if that's okay with you.

In order....

Eclipse - Black Melano HM Female
Star - ? VT Female
Melody - Turquoise Bi-Color HM Female
Harmony- Royal Blue Bi-Color HM (Looks exactly the same as Melody. Both have a Turq. (H)/Royal Blue(M) band halfway through their fins.

Luna - Giant Platinum White Female (Sorry for bad picture >.<)
Hershey - Wild Type CT Female
Candy - White Marble Female

I dont have pictures of the last two girls! They are both CT. One (Rei) is an Orange Cambo with fins that fade from yellow (base) to red (tips). The other (Rose) is a White Marble --- Solid white with red-tipped fins. 

If you need pictures, I can snap some quick!

Edit: Hershey didn't upload... 

You can find more pictures on my Journal --> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=669466&page=2


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

Tourmaline said:


> That's the biggest it can be without it auto resizing if you upload it to your signature.
> View attachment 782577
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks again, I LOVE it.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

ThatFishThough said:


> Me next! (Or whenever)    Let me get picture of my girls, I'll have my sorority done if that's okay with you.


I did say 7 was the limit for a row.. Doing so many at once is what burned me out from making them for a few weeks.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Ah, Alright. :3 Just do the first 7, I'll maybe have you do Rei (Ray) and Rose some other time.  Thanks!


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Can you please do my babies when you get a chance? 

Kirito - VT Male
Zelda - CT female
Sasuke - Delta Male


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I believe you should charge. Even if it's just a token amount like $5.00. It's your time and talent and you deserve to be paid for both. JMO, of course.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

The first time it was suggested I charge something for them I was going to do something like $1 per fish, and they can ask for as many as they want. But it seems to be a bit much for really tiny Bettas. If they were full sized I wouldn't mind charging _something_ but charging for these would make me feel like a crook. Other members have done them for free before, although they didn't do full signatures like I've been doing..


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You underestimate your worth. Again, JMO. ;-)


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I decided to do RMKelly's first since it's less work. ThatFishThough, I'll do yours tomorrow whenever I wake up. 
View attachment 782721

And a little bigger
View attachment 782729

I seriously cannot tell how big it is so here's a third size because screw thumbnails
View attachment 782737

Btw, just thought I'd say this, Sasuke is a VT not a DeT. I see the two being confused a lot lately.

I suppose. I've never really charged for anything either so I guess I'm mostly just uncomfortable with the idea.


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Tourmaline said:


> I decided to do RMKelly's first since it's less work. ThatFishThough, I'll do yours tomorrow whenever I wake up.
> View attachment 782721
> 
> And a little bigger
> ...



Thank you! I love them! I was told on here that Sasuke was a Delta because I wasn't sure what he was.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Nope, he's just a VT with a wide caudal. His dorsal and anal fins are that of a VT, and I looked at those photoshoot pictures you posted in the Betta Pictures section for his fin shape more than the one you gave me (it was a little blurry, sorry about that) In those pictures he's 100% a VT, although he could pass as a DeT in the picture you attached.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Think someone on here got her avatar on DeviantArt for $6. That's the market average then. And yea I agree with Linda don't downsell your time and talent. $5 actually sounds fair! Whenever I have newer photos of the white King (probably won't be so white anymore by then lol) I'd be next in line


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

cute signatures , that very kind of you tourmaline!!


----------



## Dargent (Oct 29, 2015)

I would LOVE a signature line of my 5 boys if at all possible and not too much trouble. Any size that is easiest for you would be great. They are:

Regen, lavender/salmon baby VT rescue
Drogon, black orchid CT
Hanabi, blue black multi salmon CT
Fagan, yellow/blue VT
D'argent, blue DT

Thank you so much tourmaline, if you get a chance.


----------



## Dargent (Oct 29, 2015)

Please let me know if there is a charge


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Sorry for the wait, I was supposed to be done with ThatFishThough's as of yesterday. I have some personal issues I'm dealing with and I'll get to them when I can.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello! Oh man I've been seeing your signature bettas for a while and I couldn't figure out who made them. I've been wanting some so badly.
I'd like some of my 4 whenever you have a chance. I'd be happy to pay for them! I'll post one big picture and then attach some for each. All the linked pictures can be made bigger by copying the picture link and changing the _500.jpg to _1280.jpg. To save you some trouble, I'd like the largest standard size c:

First up there's Merida, my Cambodian grizzle CT.






















Malarkey, the marble CT.
I apologize that she does not sit properly for pictures. There is a reason her name is Malarkey.






















Lillian, the "MG" VT. She has yellow fins, but her iridescent layer covers it in bright light. You can color her any level of shiny you like.




























Kydoimos, the marble HMPK. Also my angry little war god xD


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Okay, how about this.. I don't like the idea of being paid. But, if anyone likes them enough, they can donate whatever they want, just ask for my PayPal through PM. Sound reasonable? 

I have three lined up to do. First is ThatFishThough's, then Dargent's, and Crossroads'. 

Btw, I am in love with Ky. He's gorgeous! I have been since the little mishap with him, I went through a similar thing with the guy in my profile picture. I was silently rooting for him.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I am too, he's been stuck to me like glue since I first saw him. You'll be happy to hear he is back to the same goofy fish that I originally bought him as <3

My favorite thing is his dorsal spot/line-thing and his slight heterochromia. He has one orange and blue eye and one blue and silver eye.

He breaks my heart whenever I walk away. He clamps up when I leave. Like Ky no, Ky stop that's adorable and you're making it hard to leave my room.

Also. I will be casually sliding to PMs when mine get done ;P
I'm a, sometimes open when I have a chance, commission artist. So I like to pay people for art. ;P


----------



## Dargent (Oct 29, 2015)

I forgot to put D'argents body is pearl iridescent. Im mentioning because I'm not sure what the photos will look like to you? If they are not large or clear enough please let me know. This is my first time commissioning artwork so I'm not sure how clear/detailed the photos must be? It is exciting I must say! If the baby rescue VT could have the fins he will/should have, even better! It has only been a couple weeks but the new growth is showing! Thank you so much!


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Count me in!!! Please PM me your PayPal as well  here's my new fishy Sasuke 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh my gosh! I love your pictures! If you have time could you please do mine?
Raspberry







Sunspot







I don't know if you can see it in this pic, but Sunspot is grayish with a black edge on all his fins. Your signatures are really good!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Done with ThatFishThough's. Can't tell the size, as usual, so let me know if it needs to be bigger or smaller. The long ones are tricky. 
View attachment 783929


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh wait, I didn't realize people were paying! I f you don't feel like doing mine that's okay.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

And Dargent's done. Hope the CTs came out okay. 
View attachment 783937
Bigger
View attachment 783945
Smaller

No one is really paying me, if they want to they can't, but I'm not asking for money for them.

I'll do the rest after I get some sleep.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks, Tourmaline! Can you make it a tad bit bigger?

It looks awesome!


----------



## Dargent (Oct 29, 2015)

Awwww, they are SO cute! Is there any way they can be the size of the ones in your signature? The bigger and smaller lines appeared in the post to be exactly the same size to me, so the best size is to say just like yours! After sizing I'm not sure how to get them to my signature block? (The crowntails look great too by the way, thank you so much!)


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

ThatFishThough, I'll make it bigger when I start the others. 

Dargent, the smaller one is only a little bit bigger than mine, but I'll go back and change it if you want. But I'll do it when I get to my laptop.


----------



## Dargent (Oct 29, 2015)

In the post, the two rows of my boys appear about half the size (smaller) than your signature line. So I'm just totally confused now LOL! Ok so if technically they are bigger, when I move them to my signature line will they appear like yours??? How in fact do I move them there? Im sorry, I am so not tech saavy.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Dargent said:


> In the post, the two rows of my boys appear about half the size (smaller) than your signature line. So I'm just totally confused now LOL! Ok so if technically they are bigger, when I move them to my signature line will they appear like yours??? How in fact do I move them there? Im sorry, I am so not tech saavy.


If you click on them, they should get bigger, then just right click and save them to your computer, from there, upload to something like imgur and put it in your signature with the


----------



## Dargent (Oct 29, 2015)

Crossroads said:


> If you click on them, they should get bigger, then just right click and save them to your computer, from there, upload to something like imgur and put it in your signature with the code.[/QUOTE]
> 
> OK, thank you so much - I will try this right now!


----------



## Dargent (Oct 29, 2015)

Test reply to see if signature photo comes thru


----------



## Dargent (Oct 29, 2015)

Dargent said:


> Test reply to see if signature photo comes thru


Nope, dagnabbit... what happened, it is showing as a picture in the edit area......


----------



## Dargent (Oct 29, 2015)

Hooray!!! Success!!! Thank you so much Tourmaline!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

They look good @dargent!

Tourmaline, could you do three of my bettas? I'm willing to pay 1$ for each fish if that's ok with you? If it's not enough that's ok!

So the first one is Fonce he is a "kio" copper butterfly. Or used to be a butterfly, he still technically is but his white band is slowly turning black like the rest of him.

The 2nd one if Junior. He is a Yellow salamander EEHMPK.

The 3rd one is royal. He is a blue butterfly HM.

If you have any more questions just ask! I'm willing to pay anytime, so just shoot me a PM with your paypal address. If you want me to PM you just let me know!

Thank you!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I couldn't remember if you are doing any rescue? People could donate as a "gift" and you could put the funds toward that. Or if you're not you could turn around and donate to someone who is. What do you think?


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Well, I've spent about $100 on medications for a rescue who won't get any better, if that counts. I don't know if you ever read about Sebastian, but he has some kind of very resistant fin rot that hasn't responded to any medications on the market.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

If you want to donate, just PM me after I finish it and you're satisfied with the size and coloration. I'm going to start working on the rest now. Nova, I'll do yours tomorrow.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Crossroads (Looks big compared to mine in the program but I'm unsure of the size) 
View attachment 784265


Autumncrossing (Too big?)
View attachment 784273


moodynarwhal (Also too big?) 
View attachment 784257


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I love it Tourmaline! Thank you so much! You are really talented!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks Tourmaline! They look fantastic! Had to mess with the coding on my signature a bit but yay! Now I have little signature babies <3


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Perfect, Thanks Tourmaline!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Tourmaline! Back again  wondering if you can use my existing sig and add my new boy; Enzo?


----------



## Engel (Jan 27, 2016)

Gasp! Why didn't I see this sooner?!
I'm not gonna bother with my marble, he's still changing colors lol.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

After these last three, I need a break for a bit. There's of personal issues I'm dealing with at the moment, and it's getting a little difficult to bring myself to make these. Sorry for not keeping up with requests, I'll try to get to them today.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Nova betta's is done. Junior didn't come out the way I'd like, BSE is really hard for me, I can never get it right. 
View attachment 786209


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

And BettaNard's. 
View attachment 786217

I need a break.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you so much Tourmaline, sorry to burden you with a request. I hope things work out and you feel better soon.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Tourmaline said:


> Nova betta's is done. Junior didn't come out the way I'd like, BSE is really hard for me, I can never get it right.
> View attachment 786209


Thank you! I love it! I'll pay you tonight!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I have been waiting for one of these to come up again! I can't believe I didn't see it sooner! You take your break, though. If you decide to do more, here are pictures of my three bettas.
Squirt:

















Eric (he's usually blue and has messed up vents): 

















Apollo:

















Take your time, and if you don't want to make any more, don't.


----------



## JennyGee (Nov 24, 2015)

@Tourmaline, I love your artwork!! I've been seeing the sig bettas around the site and didn't know where they came from. If you decide to do this again sometime, I will be all over it. I hope you're feeling better!


----------

